# Nice Bass



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Caught a big 3 pound 15 inch bass out of a pond nearby while fishing for bluegill. Thought it was a snag for a second then start taking out line. Bass on bluegill tackle is fun! I fish this pond 6 days a week for a few hours each time and this is my first bass I caught from there. (Excuse the pic size I'm working on it)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. I caught my biggest LMB there a few years ago, I think. Right up in the middle where the reeds are.

Those bluegill were pretty big back then too.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

I live up the street about a 5 minute walk and I am a kid so I have a ton of free time and fish there all the time. There are still some big bluegill but overpopulation has become an issue. I told the DWR about the issue and they said after numerous emails, they said that they would stock it with LMB. And how big was that bass? And if you will tell me, what lure?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It was caught on a worm, back in 2007 before they "managed" it.

It wasn't very big, but probably about a foot. I hardly fish for them, so it's rare for me to catch them.

[attachment=0:kmuoonmv]lmb.JPG[/attachment:kmuoonmv]


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Still it is a good bass for Utah.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Caught an even bigger one on Saturday. Fought so hard I thought he was a carp at first. About 13-15" long but a ultra huge girth (full of bluegill minnows and bread I'm sure), I am going to say 3 pounds and maybe even 4.










That's my size 7 shoe for comparison.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

What pond is this? My 3 year old and I would be happy to come clean out some of the blue gill population for you! :grin: He loves catching those guys. Send me a PM if you want.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good on ya.!!!!!! Many more be with ya. Did you keep it? Those guys are my favorite eating guys..:grin:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Went here today and my boy and I caught two blue gills. Saw about 1.8 billion. They swarm your line like crazy but almost none of them are big enough to get the hook in their mouth. I was using the smallest Pan Fish hooks I had! :shock: Still fun though, glad we caught something so close to home. I actually remember seeing a ton of super small fry in here 6 months ago or more. Must have been all of these little blue gill. I'm thinking about looking for smaller hooks so we could catch them more often. Not exaggerating the second your line hits the water you'll have like 5 tiny bluegill start pulling it down by the worm!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

We called this guy "King of the Lake" he was the biggest we saw. Maybe 4.5" 8)


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

ALL FISH THERE MUST BE RELEASED!
That is the regulation so you have to follow it!
Just so you know....


----------



## heli.mike (May 30, 2013)

Those are some good looking fish and it sounds like fun. Where is pond at? I would love to take my son down there.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

This pond is ultra sensitive to fishing pressure (and it is extremely important to me as a 14 year old I don't have much of a choice where I fish) and I don't mind if you fish it but you CANNOT keep fish I know that it will ruin the fishery. For reasons you can probably figure out, I would prefer if the pond's location is not revealed. 

Thanks
Luke


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Envenomation09 said:


> This pond is ultra sensitive to fishing pressure (and it is extremely important to me as a 14 year old I don't have much of a choice where I fish) and I don't mind if you fish it but you CANNOT keep fish I know that it will ruin the fishery. For reasons you can probably figure out, I would prefer if the pond's location is not revealed.
> 
> Thanks
> Luke


Dude no ones taking the fish man. Chill, why do you keep repeating yourself? There's signs all around the pond. People know how to read, this is AMERICA! Also most of the fish there are too small to even catch, I bought the smallest hooks in the store and they can't get it in their mouths. The DWR needs to do something about the booming Gill pop. before carrying capacity is reached. If anything there should be a catch and kill policy for awhile!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nielsen's Grove pond if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm sure it will be fine if it's exposed. I'm sorry though. No one will take the fish, and you will be able to catch all the bass and bluegill you want there. (I would have deleted the last post if I knew how...) :smile:


----------

